

Ask HN: how do you tell the difference between tiredness and burnout? - zxcvvcxz

I can't tell the difference between feeling physically tired, i.e. too much exercise and thinking and not enough sleep over the past few days, vs. burnout. I don't think I'm burned out (super motivated these days), but I am getting tired more often from doing more, and I don't want to over-push it accidentally.<p>Thoughts?
======
philiphodgen
Try going to bed at 9 pm every night for a week. If it is tiredness the
problem will be solved. If it is burnout I will bet that you will feel
physically and mentally stronger and the burnout feeling may recede.

It is 9:20 pm. Good night. :-)

------
PankajGhosh
Previous discussion on HN: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3260751>

------
cadalac
My only thought is that burnout is worthwhile avoiding at all costs.

------
stray
When you begin to wonder whether it's tiredness or burnout, it's burnout.

And it's already too late.

~~~
zxcvvcxz
Justification?

